

Oracle forbids JSR spec downloads? - codiist
http://phlegmaticprogrammer.com/2010/08/23/servlet-3-spec-download-only-with-oracles-approval/

======
alrra
from: <http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/sdlc_faq.html#q2>

"Q Why am I getting the message, "Your download transaction cannot be
approved. Contact Customer Service."

A: Oracle is obligated to comply with all export laws of the United States and
applicable export laws and regulations ("Export Laws") to ensure that
commodities and technical data will not be exported to a destination, entity,
or individual to which shipment is prohibited, or for any purpose prohibited
by the U.S. Export Administration Regulations (EAR) or other Export Laws.
Additional details about Oracle's Export Compliance program may be found on
the Global Trade Compliance website.

You are getting the message because your account most likely was flagged for
review. Please contact Customer Service with your full contact information
(name, company, address, phone, email address) and the name of the product you
wish to download. We will review your account and reply. "

it works fine for me (and i`m from outside the USA)... btw i`ve uploaded it
for you here: <http://www.sendspace.com/file/4x7h3z>

------
adrianb
I got the same message when trying to download a JDK...

